# Mountain out of a mole hill?



## loveforfamily (Mar 13, 2014)

Maybe I am just ticking rough these days.Maybe this should not bother me. Normally pornography is not an issue for me. I find when the H and I are having problems, his use of pornography is slightly irritating, however, that could just be me being irritable. Here is the one that does bother me. I am looking for an is this normal? Am I just being a shrew minded woman. Lately, H has found time when working to download pictures of the ladies while at work. When he works he is on the road. He makes frequent stops. When I questioned how he has time and what in the world is he doing with them while on the job?? He says it's akin to reading an article. Women, naked are fun to look at and he has looked and downloaded while l e stuck at a railroad or such. Why is this ringing weird and warnings in my brain. We have access to each other's things and license to check on each other. However, today I noticed his card was out of his phone. Normally this is where pictures are stored. He had two pictures, same person on regular phone storage, again, downloaded while he would have been at work. Am I just being cranky old hag to let this bother me?


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

That would bother me. 

I feel the need to disclose I watch porn every now and again myself. However, there are times that this is appropriate and times that it is not. I would say that someone who can't exercise the control to wait till an appropriate time to watch porn is developing a problem. The downloading would bother me as well, personally, because in this case it's a certain woman that your husband intends to look at over and over. This is different *to me* than surfing around for something arousing to look at.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Listening to gut feelings is not a bad thing.I'd look into it further if he was my husband.He could be totally innocent and you'll just end up being reassured.


----------



## loveforfamily (Mar 13, 2014)

You know it is that "why can't you exercise the control? I know it's fun to see naked ladies, I get that....but during work hours?" I will disclose I use pornography on occasion. No biggie. Ugh. I don't like when things get to me that seem trivial. I just have a feeling this isn't trivial. How would you suggest I look further into this? I don't even know if I know what I am looking for. Typically for him, it's same type, different women, specific body parts he finds fun etc.I feel silly even giving this thought.


----------



## loveforfamily (Mar 13, 2014)

So, I asked about the missing card. As this is out of character. He advised he was tired of hearing about the pictures he was looking up. Tried to delete them off the card. There were too many and he couldn't get them all off reasonably. Said he hid the card in the back of his phone and when I asked him about it in text earlier, it passed him off and so he threw the card out his car window. ??? You know we would do checks on each other now and then. We like the transparency. He has started calling my checks projection and I worry he doesn't check on me at all. And apparently because my anxiety issues take precedence over other issues, according to H, I should not be bringing up issues with him as his issues are trivial. I need to keep my mouth shut ad work on me. I am so frustrated at the moment. The card thing is strange. If I already knew about the pictures and times he was downloading them, then why get rid of the card?


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

51 yo male here and I find it incredibly immature. What did he just graduate from High School last year? I suppose you can get him a Mac Tool Calendar for Christmas next year.


----------



## loveforfamily (Mar 13, 2014)

It's either immature or my gut says he is being ridiculous on one thing to cover another. Risk immaturity to not have to spill the real deal. I don't know. I am apparently the bad one for mentioning how I think it's wrong. Because we are having issues more so. Maybe I shouldn't think that he could have his mind more on us than needing to upload some pics for later or to read like an article. Yes folks..I am sounding off...thanks for the safe place to do it.


----------

